# Holy Cow!!!



## WonderWild (May 13, 2004)

On Friday I noticed that my boss had an infant bucket seat in the back of his truck. His son is a few months shy of 2 years old. I asked him about it today...he is still putting his ds in the infant bucket seat!!! I asked him how much his ds weighs...28lbs. He knows the weight limit is only 20lbs but says he can't afford another seat. He said he only uses the bucket a couple times a week and if they go anywhere on the weekend they put his wife's car seat in the truck. He has a lake house but can't afford another car seat?!?! I flat out said "you have GOT to get a new seat soon." He said he'll ask his parents for one for christmas. GEESH!


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

I have a friend who has her 18 month old in a bucket seat still.......says the same thing, cant afford a new seat....even though we offered to take her to the CHP office and get her a free one.


----------



## WonderWild (May 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilgsmommy* 
I have a friend who has her 18 month old in a bucket seat still.......says the same thing, cant afford a new seat....even though we offered to take her to the CHP office and get her a free one.

What's the CHP office?


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Tell your boss that if he does not have FORTY dollars to buy a cosco scenera, then you don't feel very comfortable working for him, since apparently, the business/company isn't doing very well...
SHEESH!


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

A friend of ours had their 1 yo, 28 pound son in a bucket. I gave her our old Roundabout, making sure that she knew that there was only a year left before it expired. She asked, "Car seats expire?"







:

I'm always shocked that people don't do more research about car seats.


----------



## AoifesMom (Sep 7, 2007)

scary... where are your priorities if you can afford a lake house but not a car seat!?!


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *garrettsmommy* 
What's the CHP office?

California Highway Patrol.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

:

I actually had no idea car seats expired either till just recently when I read it here


----------



## Papooses (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
Tell your boss that if he does not have FORTY dollars to buy a cosco scenera, then you don't feel very comfortable working for him, since apparently, the business/company isn't doing very well...
SHEESH!

No kidding!!!







:


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

How would a 2 yr old even _fit_ at all in a bucket seat? My ds2 is pretty petite, but even considering that, there is NO way he would have fit in a bucket seat at 2, or even 1.







:


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I've seen alot, but I've never seen a 2 year old in a bucket! I did confiscate a 12 year old seat a month ago, or so. It was in a brand new Tahoe. Nice. Parents didn't really get it at first, but seemed pretty shocked the more we talked. I think many parents just have no idea. They don't understand what the real risk is in car seat safety. I really struggle with the parents with brand spanking new nice cars, that complain that car seats are too expensive. Give me a break. Not people that genuinely can't afford them, but the garage sale seat in the Escalade.


----------



## MammaB21 (Oct 30, 2007)

GGGRRRRRRRR!!!!!! How can they afford two cars, not to mention a TRUCK, but not a new carseat!!!!!!!!! NO kidding about their priorities!!! One to two tanks of gas in that truck equal a new carseat. Maybe you should offer carpooling to work with your boss so he can 'save the bucks' to invest in his child's safety!!!!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Depending on what seat they got it could easily be less then one tank of gas for a truck. Our only vehicle is dh's truck he uses for work. He filled it up last week to the tune of $80+ ouch! Just 2 fill ups at that price would buy a FP Safe Voyage which would get the kid to a decent age in a harness. Half that price would get the Scenera and even that would be a step up from a far too small bucket seat.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

At first I was thinking that maybe he had a Safeseat 1, so the kid was still within it's limits. But if he knows it only goes to 20lbs, then yikes!


----------



## WonderWild (May 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemyavery* 
I've seen alot, but I've never seen a 2 year old in a bucket! I did confiscate a 12 year old seat a month ago, or so. It was in a brand new Tahoe. Nice. Parents didn't really get it at first, but seemed pretty shocked the more we talked. I think many parents just have no idea. They don't understand what the real risk is in car seat safety. I really struggle with the parents with brand spanking new nice cars, that complain that car seats are too expensive. Give me a break. Not people that genuinely can't afford them, but the garage sale seat in the Escalade.

He acted like he wasn't really concerned with the safety since the truck he drives around in is "like a tank" (his words). That won't do any good if the straps of the car seat aren't able to handle the weight...since it is out of the specified weight range!!!


----------



## WonderWild (May 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MammaB21* 
GGGRRRRRRRR!!!!!! How can they afford two cars, not to mention a TRUCK, but not a new carseat!!!!!!!!! NO kidding about their priorities!!! One to two tanks of gas in that truck equal a new carseat. Maybe you should offer carpooling to work with your boss so he can 'save the bucks' to invest in his child's safety!!!!

A NEW truck & NEW car & regular house & lake house and jet ski and just purchased ALL brand new furniture!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s_kristina* 
Depending on what seat they got it could easily be less then one tank of gas for a truck.

I as thinking the exact same thing.

People like this are probably just ignorant- some education and they'd have top-of-the-line appropriate seats for their kids. Think any of them would be caught dead with a free or low-cost seat from some organization?


----------



## MommaGreenBean (May 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *garrettsmommy* 
He acted like he wasn't really concerned with the safety since the truck he drives around in is "like a tank" (his words). That won't do any good if the straps of the car seat aren't able to handle the weight...since it is out of the specified weight range!!!

This is my DH. He's also convinced that my or his arms are stronger than a piece of plastic. But he *does* understand the rear facing as long as possible thing, go figure. We have argued more about the stupid carseat (yes, she is always in the thing, 'because you're so anal about it') than any other aspect of parenting. I think it's a guy/macho truck way of thinking... my truck/my arms are invincible.







:


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaGreenBean* 
This is my DH. He's also convinced that my or his arms are stronger than a piece of plastic. But he *does* understand the rear facing as long as possible thing, go figure. We have argued more about the stupid carseat (yes, she is always in the thing, 'because you're so anal about it') than any other aspect of parenting. I think it's a guy/macho truck way of thinking... my truck/my arms are invincible.







:









: Forces in a crash can be estimated by multiplying weight by speed. So a 30lb baby traveling at 30mph would generate 900lbs of crash force! Ask your DH to bench press 900lbs. . if he can do it, I'll eat my shoes.


----------



## MommaGreenBean (May 8, 2007)

You'll not need to eat your shoes... I know... that's why she's in her seat, RFing.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Some counties offer FREE seats. Point him in that direction maybe.

How sad!


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

I've seen toddlers forward facing in infant buckets.







:


----------



## WonderWild (May 13, 2004)

He just showed me a pair of $35 overalls that he bought for his son to wear. I had to fight the urge so bad to say "you could have bought your carseat with that"!!!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm honestly curious if his 2yo would be safer in the vehicles' lap belt rather than the infant seat that's too small for him.


----------

